# White vinyl on red polyester jerseys



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

I normally use Easyweed on shirts. I need some advice for red polyester jerseys. I've read several threads about dye migration from red polyester that turns white vinyl to pink after washing. The customer wants black lettering with a white outline. What white vinyl can I use that will block the dye migration? I haven't done red polyester jerseys before, so I need advice from people who have experience with this. Thank you for your help.

Mike


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

SweetExpression said:


> I've read several threads about dye migration from red polyester that turns white vinyl to pink after washing.


I have seen right away after pressing. What you need is called

Subliblock from Speciality Materials 

Specialty Materials | Catalog


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Can Subli-block be layered like can I put black on top of the white? Thanks for such a quick reply.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to say "yes", I am not 100% sure with different brands I only used ThermoFlex Plus.


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Just wanted to update what I used for the red poly jerseys and the white vinyl outline. I printed on red Augusta Sportswear Hit jerseys using white Sports Film from Twill USA
as the base layer and black Easy Weed as the top layer. The Sports film is significantly less expensive than Subli-Block. I did a wash test to make sure the Easy Weed and the Sports Film would adhere to the jersey, and both came out fine. I used 320 degrees F, light pressure and a 5 second tack to get the base layer to adhere to the jersey and pressed all the jerseys with just the base layer first. Then I reset my press for 305 degrees F, medium pressure and a full 15 second press to put down the top layer. No evidence of dye migration, so I'm happy that I was able to do them without wasting a jersey or two trying to experiment. Hope this helps someone when they need the help.

Mike


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank You for following up to this post many will appreciate it. 

Did you happen to take any pictures?


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's a picture of the jersey. I think they turned out well for my first time with poly jerseys. I hope this will lead to more orders. We will see.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

I am in the same boat out there and have first time uniform order for red polyester baseball jerseys. The combination you used looks great. 
Wondering if dye migration is always immediately apparent or how long migration can take place? Could this turn pink under normal washing and drying conditions after the few washings? Did read somewhere that migration usually occurs within 48 hours. Also wonder about layering with different brands of vinyl and the longevity - again could washing over time result in peeling - or is this very unlikely. 

So many choices and don't mind paying more for best quality and reduced risk of migration. 

Thanks again for the post and might try the same combo and settings for my order.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

teecreate said:


> I am in the same boat out there and have first time uniform order for red polyester baseball jerseys. The combination you used looks great.
> Wondering if dye migration is always immediately apparent or how long migration can take place? Could this turn pink under normal washing and drying conditions after the few washings? Did read somewhere that migration usually occurs within 48 hours. Also wonder about layering with different brands of vinyl and the longevity - again could washing over time result in peeling - or is this very unlikely.
> 
> So many choices and don't mind paying more for best quality and reduced risk of migration.
> ...


Dye migration typically occurs within 24 hours, but I have seen it happen over time as well.

To accelerate the process you can launder the garment a couple times to test your garment.

I would advise a thicker vinyl to heat apply on a dark color polyester. We also offer reduced application instructions for some of our products.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Red is the worst! I just did some football jerseys using subliblock from jsi. It really cut and weeded well. I ran out and needed another 2 names (just 2 from that team) so I used white sport film from Stahls. I really didn't like it as much as the subliblock from jsi. Normally I like stahl's stuff better, but this stuff was really thick. Couldn't see the cut lines which is my biggest pet peeve. Maybe I didn't cut it deep enough but just enough to make it weedable. I don't know. Anyway, Whatever you do... don't just use regular vinyl on it. Everything turns red when doing those red jerseys.


----------



## bachi123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I must say subliblock is amazing and it really doesn't have to be pressed at 330 degrees, you can press lower temps a bit longer time, but it comes out amazing


----------



## angelrob6 (Mar 11, 2012)

If I am putting white on top of grey for an outline on my jerseys, do I need to use Subliblock here too, or would regular vinyl do the job?


----------



## angelrob6 (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to layer white vinyl on grey vinyl (grey outline) for basketball jerseys, do I need to use subliblock for the white, or will regular vinyl do the job. The jerseys are red. The white is on top of the grey.


----------

